# Growing Zeon Zoysia



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Hey Guys,

Time has come for me to start growing some ZEON !!! I have ordered some sprigs from Coosa Valley Sod Farm here in Alabama. Here is where I need some help. For anyone who has grown plugs from sprigs, What was your soil mix.
I have been leaning towards 50% topsoil/ 10% sand/ 40% potting mix. Any suggestions will be helpful.

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## JollyGreen (May 12, 2018)

Hope you are patient. Grows extremely sloooow. If you can get sod I would suggest that way.

I had one area that got dirt washed on it from the last hurricane and it smothered the grass 2 years ago and still trying to get it to fill in.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I can tell you my experience with my sod. Expect 6 months to a year for 3" of lateral growth in ideal conditions.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Interesting - how much are you buying and how many plugs are you hoping to get? I was messing around last year and grew some plugs from bermuda and zoysia sprigs out of my yard. I used a sand/peat mix and used plug trays that hold water. I drilled a 1/64" (very tiny) hole in the container to allow it to drain very slowly. My sprigs did great even though our DFW summer.


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

If there's any way to get your hands on sod, I think that would be a great option.

I have 2600 sf of Zeon that was sodded 1.5 years ago. It. Is. Very. Slow. It does spread horizontally well but it is a slow and steady thing. Nothing like alpha bermuda.

I had an area I needed to patch in by a sidewalk and didnt want to buy a pallet of sod just for the small area. I bought a $20 4" sod plugger from Lowe's and pulled plugs from an area I was turning into a flower bed.

I dug out that area, and filled it in with a mixture of top soil and compost. Tamped down. Watered. Tamped down again, and then plugged. I placed them about 3". I've been spoon feeding it steadily with lesco starter fert, milo, humic 12, rgs, and regularly hand watering. I know that not how to treat zoysia in general, but I wanted to see if forcing the fertility a little would help it grow in faster. It's been going faster than I expected, but still has some filling in. I'm hoping that with regular reel mowing, and the next products, that it will be filled end by the end of summer.

Attached are the pictures.

September 24, 2018 - day of plugging. 


October 31, 2018 - a month later. Not much visible progess.


Today, March 23, 2019.


Today, March 23, 2019 - close up.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Spammage said:


> Interesting - how much are you buying and how many plugs are you hoping to get? I was messing around last year and grew some plugs from bermuda and zoysia sprigs out of my yard. I used a sand/peat mix and used plug trays that hold water. I drilled a 1/64" (very tiny) hole in the container to allow it to drain very slowly. My sprigs did great even though our DFW summer.


Thanks for the info,
I will be growing this in my greenhouse. I am choosing this method so I can maintain my current HOC.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

drewwitt said:


> If there's any way to get your hands on sod, I think that would be a great option.
> 
> I have 2600 sf of Zeon that was sodded 1.5 years ago. It. Is. Very. Slow. It does spread horizontally well but it is a slow and steady thing. Nothing like alpha bermuda.
> 
> ...


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

Zeon is a slow grower compared to other Zoysia cultivars. Check out this list from Perdue to see all the various establishment rates for all the Zoysia cultivars. Hope it helps

https://turf.purdue.edu/report/2004/p43.pdf


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

LowCountryCharleston said:


> Zeon is a slow grower compared to other Zoysia cultivars. Check out this list from Perdue to see all the various establishment rates for all the Zoysia cultivars. Hope it helps
> 
> https://turf.purdue.edu/report/2004/p43.pdf


This is exactly what I need. Thank you brother! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

Aawickham78 said:


> LowCountryCharleston said:
> 
> 
> > Zeon is a slow grower compared to other Zoysia cultivars. Check out this list from Perdue to see all the various establishment rates for all the Zoysia cultivars. Hope it helps
> ...


El Toro seems to be the establishment winner. I'm looking at Empire


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

LowCountryCharleston said:


> Aawickham78 said:
> 
> 
> > LowCountryCharleston said:
> ...


Just ordered 6 pallets of El Torro. Will keep you updated. Thanks!


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

Aawickham78 said:


> LowCountryCharleston said:
> 
> 
> > Aawickham78 said:
> ...


Nice.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Aawickham78 said:


> LowCountryCharleston said:
> 
> 
> > Aawickham78 said:
> ...


Where did you order from, I wouldn't mind plugging some El Torro in the back with the Meyer i already have down.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

https://www.altaturf.com/


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

jimbeckel said:


> Aawickham78 said:
> 
> 
> > LowCountryCharleston said:
> ...


I haven't found any place that offers El Toro Plugs. Only see sod offerings.


----------

